# Boykin Spaniel for Stud AKC Junior Hunter Titled



## vince881 (Feb 13, 2015)

Spartacus Rome Monti Fields JH is almost ready to be studded. He will be 2 years old July 27, 2016. If you are looking for a great looking boykin stud with a new line he's you man. We will be finished with all his health certs by July 27. We has amazing drive, comes from a hunting line, excellent marking dog. He weighs 32lbs and is 16inches at the top of his shoulder. please check us out on facebook and also our website. Extreme Retriever Kennels Stud Fee will be $1500. Call or text 615-239-9178 we are located just 30mins north of Nashville. ExtremeRetrieverTraining.com


----------

